# lowering an allroad?



## bkms1 (May 27, 2002)

hey guys any idea on how to lower theis vehicle? or who makes lowering modules or links for this vehicle


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Search 402 module. Gives the instructions to the brain to think lower.
Have access to a VAG scanner/computer? If not you need one.
Or http://www.allroadfaq.com look under suspension mod.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

its the fastest drop you will ever do


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_its the fastest drop you will ever do

Yeah and the cleanest too. I did mine in my pajamas with a coffee in my hand. I didn't really lower it though, just took that saggy rear end look out of it. +6mm rear -5mm front. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Does it screw up your camber when you do the 402 mod?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (ErockBar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_Does it screw up your camber when you do the 402 mod? 


Yes it will. The stock 402mm dimension is measured from the center of the wheel to the highest point of the wheel well (flair) opening while in level 2. At aproximately 84mph the car will drop to level 1. This 25mm drop throws the camber off a bit, as the ar alignment is performed in level 2.
If you never go in and mod the 402 and always leave your car in level 1. You will get premature tire wear - by scrubbing off the inside edges of the tires.
So WITH the 402 mod you will enhance the tire wear.
I am 402'd 20f/17r.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
Yes it will. The stock 402mm dimension is measured from the center of the wheel to the highest point of the wheel well (flair) opening while in level 2. At aproximately 84mph the car will drop to level 1. This 25mm drop throws the camber off a bit, as the ar alignment is performed in level 2.
If you never go in and mod the 402 and always leave your car in level 1. You will get premature tire wear - by scrubbing off the inside edges of the tires.
So WITH the 402 mod you will enhance the tire wear.
I am 402'd 20f/17r.

couldn't have said it better myself, jon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
yeah i lowered mine with the 402 to the absolute lowest physical amount it would let me. i don't know specifically the milimeter measurements (you don't know when it is down all the way exactly), but i know i was as low as you could go using the 402 mod.
my tire wear was horrible on the inside edges of the tires. keep in mind if you get a blowout or a hole in your tire that is unrepairable (happed to me *3* times where i live, dang construction!), you will have to buy entire new sets of tires. Audi requires that the tires be within (what, 5/32nds? of tread) between each other. they measure from the worst part of the tire. so if your inside edge is worn down completely but you have 70% left on the rest of the tire, they might still give you a hard time about replacing only one tire.
at least that was my experience, several times, from several tire stores (Les Schwab, Discount, Goodyear). Frustrating, but it is what it is.
keep in mind i had it lowered to absolute low, which is obviously the extreme. if you do a smaller amount you will be quite a bit better off than i was.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (pendulum)*

Geeze rob - these I think were nearly a cut and paste from something we did before.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

why dont you get an alignment done while you are lowered in setting 1
that should help your tire issues
but you then shouldnt raise it that much after
and you may have to buy a camber kit or something


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_why dont you get an alignment done while you are lowered in setting 1

you certainly could and some have (with or without a 402 mod, I am not sure) Due to the speed controlling the height, I think that if it throws way out of alignment in say level 4 it won't scrub tires as bad, because at that level you are only good for around 18mph.


----------

